# Chai tea soap packaging



## TVivian (Oct 8, 2013)

I wanted to share my packaging for tea soap favors I made this past weekend. 








Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## ocean_soul (Oct 8, 2013)

Very cute!  I like it.


----------



## renata (Oct 8, 2013)

So cute :clap:


----------



## Rachelmf (Oct 8, 2013)

How fun!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 8, 2013)

perfection...love it..


----------



## SoapMakingAdvice (Oct 9, 2013)

So great 


Sent from my iPod touch using Soap Making app. 
My blog: http://soapmakingadvice.com


----------



## Lidyax (Oct 9, 2013)

The soap, the packaging, and the photo look so awesome! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Oct 9, 2013)

Perfect!  What a great way to market your soap!!!


----------



## LanaBanana (Oct 9, 2013)

That is very sweet!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djk17 (Oct 10, 2013)

So lovely!


----------



## osso (Oct 10, 2013)

It's perfect!


----------



## Jencat (Oct 10, 2013)

That's adorable!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks all!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Dani (Oct 11, 2013)

So cute! Where did you get the paper and label?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Lindy (Oct 12, 2013)

I like that!  A lot!


----------



## maya (Oct 13, 2013)

That is such a cute idea!


----------

